# Hi.



## Guev (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey guys, im a new guy here lookin to learn alot about martial arts and meet some new friends along the way. Im a born again christian, i love to listen/play music and i love forum boards! Hope i have a good stay here.

Thanks, Ben.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome Guev/Ben!  Glad you could join us.  Hope you enjoy the forum! :wavey:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome Ben

may you enjoy reading and taking part in disscussions


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 31, 2006)

Ben, Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 31, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Paul B (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT,Guev! Hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Aug 31, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT Ben....


----------



## pstarr (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk.  
There is not a friendlier message board on the web.  You will enjoy your stay here.

Johnny
AoG


----------



## MJS (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT!

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 1, 2006)

Guev said:
			
		

> lookin to learn alot about martial arts and meet some new friends along the way



Well you've come to the right place. Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 1, 2006)

*Welcome!!*


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 4, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## w.kaer (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 6, 2006)

Enjoy!
Sean


----------

